
Android vs. iPhone: Why Openness May Not Be Best - peter123
http://gigaom.com/2009/02/22/is-being-%e2%80%9copen%e2%80%9d-an-absolute-in-mobile/
======
nazgulnarsil
no, google doesn't have to "support everything". Did the author miss the boat
on what open source software is? each vendor can modify android as they see
fit if they need it to do something different. It is up to the vendor to
support their products, just like now.

~~~
tmilewski
@nazgulnarsil - I agree.

